# Ecrire au doigt et au clavier à la fois



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour à vous, je cherche une appli qui me permettrait à la fois d'écrire en me servant du clavier et de faire des dessins ou des schémas au stylet ou au doigt. Les applis que j'ai trouvées jusqu'à présent font l'une ou l'autre de ces deux tâches, mais pas les deux (penultimate ou hd note taker). Une idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

SmartNote : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/smartnote/id362165952?mt=8

Sundry Notes : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/sundry-notes/id353007318?mt=8

PaperDesk : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/paperdesk-for-ipad/id367552067?mt=8

Mental Note : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/mental-note-for-ipad-digital/id364091207?mt=8

Notes To Store : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/notes-to-store/id364740608?mt=8

En faut-il d'autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Merci pour le coup de main !  Mon choix va être difficile...


----------



## Macadomia (18 Août 2010)

Ou bien encore, dans le même genrei :

Idea Boards : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/idea-boards/id364902352?mt=8


----------

